# Redfish On The Half Shell



## Nobody (Feb 10, 2013)

I read the smoked Redfish recipe post and decided to share MY favorite way to prepare this great fish. 

I catch my redfish out of a kayak and my favorite way to clean the fish when I get back to the camp is take the redfish off the backbone but leave the skin on. I remove the stomach lining discard and rinse the skin / meat side and place in a zip lock bag for the trip home (unless we are grilling right there on the porch). 

Once home and ready to eat I rinse with fresh water and lay on a pan meat side up. Sprinkle with granulated garlic, lemon pepper and of course Tony Cachere's cajun seasoning. Preheat the grill hot and place the fish skin side down on the grill and let her go. Never turn over just cook until fish starts to flake. Sometimes I baste with Italian salad dressing - the oil kind but not necessary. 

Then remove and place on plate along with whatever other sides you are serving. I like a baked potato and a good salad and you are ready to eat. Yes the skin side will be black and burned to a crisp but this protects the meat side and keeps it moist. 

This is ummmm good. Fast easy cook and was fun to hook, fight and land in the yak. If we are lucky, we get a little pull / ride in the kayak when we hook one .....we call this a "Cajun Sleigh Ride" and a great day.


----------

